# Ancora con il 4-3-1-2. Roba da pazzi.



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Lo dico e lo ripeto: a prescindere dai giocatori, il 4-3-1-2 è un modulo da pazzi. Un modulo che costringe sempre e comunque a cercare l'uomo tra le linee. Un modulo che facile il compito degli avversari in maniera impressionante.

Nel 2015 è uno schema di gioco IMPROPONIBILE. Ed infatti, nessuno lo fa più. Ci sarà un motivo, no?

Perfino Sarri si è accorto che si tratta di roba di 20 anni fa. Roba crepuscolare.

Ma da noi i moduli li decide il grande presidente a cena ad Arcore. Allenatore storico dell'Edilnord.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Ottobre 2015)

Che poi vogliono fare il 4-3-1-2 senza avere un trequartista degno di nota e già questo fa capire molte cose


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2015)

E tre...altro che modulo ...


----------



## Djici (4 Ottobre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> E tre...altro che modulo ...



Capisco quello che vuoi dire.
Sembra che non dobbiamo tenere proprio nessuno di quelli in rosa... ma proprio nessuno...
Ma intanto se non sono messi bene in campo e logico che facciano ancora piu schifo di quello che sono.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Ottobre 2015)

Oltre al modulo i giocatori in campo sono messi a casaccio


----------



## TheZio (4 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo dico e lo ripeto: a prescindere dai giocatori, il 4-3-1-2 è un modulo da pazzi. Un modulo che costringe sempre e comunque a cercare l'uomo tra le linee. Un modulo che facile il compito degli avversari in maniera impressionante.
> 
> Nel 2015 è uno schema di gioco IMPROPONIBILE. Ed infatti, nessuno lo fa più. Ci sarà un motivo, no?
> 
> ...



Mah. Sembra che lo capiamo solo noi...


----------



## The P (4 Ottobre 2015)

Non lo fa l'Arsenal che ha Ozil, non lo fa il Real che ha J. Rodriguez e Isco, non lo fanno più le squadre che hanno in rosa quei pochi trequartisti rimasti, perché anche il ruolo sta via via scomparendo. 

Il sergente di ferro


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Una roba inguardabile ma non è il problema.


----------



## Aron (4 Ottobre 2015)

Si pul cambiare modulo, ma con questa rosa c'è lo stesso problema dell'anno scorso, cioè che non c'è nessun modulo disegnato apposta per i giocatori che abbiamo.

Il concetto di base comunque lo condivido. Le altre squadre d'Europa giocano col 4-2-3-1 o il 4-3-3, e subito dopo col 4-2-4, e in tutti i casi con terzini molto offensivi e ritmi di gioco alti. 
Giocare col 4-3-1-2 imbrigliandosi in mille tatticismi è indice della filofosia antiquata della società.


----------



## Aragorn (4 Ottobre 2015)

"Non abbiamo esterni" cit però in compenso siamo pieni di trequartisti e registi bassi, ecco perchè si continua col rombo ..


----------



## Aron (4 Ottobre 2015)

doppio.


----------



## gabuz (4 Ottobre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> "Non abbiamo esterni" cit però in compenso siamo pieni di trequartisti e registi bassi, ecco perchè si continua col rombo ..



Abbiamo più esterni (scarsi) che trequartisti e registi bassi. Modulo già assurdo di suo, figuriamoci con sta rosa.


----------



## Aragorn (4 Ottobre 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Abbiamo più esterni (scarsi) che trequartisti e registi bassi. Modulo già assurdo di suo, figuriamoci con sta rosa.



Ero ironico ovviamente


----------



## gabuz (4 Ottobre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ero ironico ovviamente



Lo so. Ero d'accordo e rafforzavo il concetto


----------



## Aragorn (4 Ottobre 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Lo so. Ero d'accordo e rafforzavo il concetto



Ah, ok


----------



## Facciosnaooo (4 Ottobre 2015)

Stasera penso che il modulo sia l'ultimo dei problemi, manca tutto in questo Milan..


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Ottobre 2015)

è l'unica cosa di cui non ha colpe...il modulo è stato imposto....al Milan decidono i 2 aborti...l'unico che non ubbidiva è stato clarence (che ovviamente è quello che ha fatto meglio)...e abbiamo visto che fine gli hanno fatto fare


----------



## Jino (5 Ottobre 2015)

Come dico sempre non è mai un problema di modulo ma di interpreti. Questo modulo non lo puoi fare perchè non hai terzini di qualità e spinta, non hai un vero trequartista e sopratutto non hai centrocampisti che sappiano coprire bene in un centrocampo a tre.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Ottobre 2015)

Modulo preistorico, figlio dei dinosauri che ancora ci governano e ci gestiscono senza dignità.

In qualche modo incide, ma ovviamente in minima parte.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (5 Ottobre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Si pul cambiare modulo, ma con questa rosa c'è lo stesso problema dell'anno scorso, cioè che non c'è nessun modulo disegnato apposta per i giocatori che abbiamo.
> 
> Il concetto di base comunque lo condivido. Le altre squadre d'Europa giocano col 4-2-3-1 o il 4-3-3, e subito dopo col 4-2-4, e in tutti i casi con terzini molto offensivi e ritmi di gioco alti.
> Giocare col 4-3-1-2 imbrigliandosi in mille tatticismi è indice della filofosia antiquata della società.


Non sono mai stato un sostenitore di un modulo anziché un altro, non ha senso senza avere i giocatori adeguati. In teoria vanno bene tutti o nessuno, dipende da chi hai a disposizione per fare cosa. Stabilire un modulo a priori senza aver prima i giocatori è semplicemente da sciocchi.
Io non so chi abbia scelto il 4 3 1 2 nel Milan. Chi lo ha fatto avrebbe avuto il dovere di fare il mercato conseguente. Fosse anche stato Berlusconi, Galliani e Miha, accettandolo, avrebbero avuto il dovere di concordare gli acquisti necessari. I risultati si vedono sul campo. Continuo a pensare che il mister abbia avuto poca incidenza sulle scelte: ha chiesto Soriano, gli è arrivato Bertolacci. Non posso credere che lo abbia scelto lui, può averlo condiviso, magari obtorto collo, magari in attesa dell'altro, ma, diciamocelo, il mercato lo ha fatto Galliani, spendendo e spandendo come un invasato, regalando miliardi a Preziosi e alla Roma, svendendo Saponara, l'unico 3/4sta in rosa... Pazzia, pazzia pura...
Ma, allo stato attuale, che fare?
A questo punto si impone di scegliere il modulo in funzione dei giocatori, se è possibile, anche se nessun modulo andrà funzionerà bene in presenza di giocatori inefficienti. Si può solo cercare di fare un pò meglio, abbandonando i tatticismi demenziali e i moduli precostituiti.
Bisogna partire dalle caratteristiche dei singoli giocatori per arrivare a costruire il modulo adatto, fosse anche un inedito 2 6 2..
Miha parli con Berlusconi, gli dica a chiare lettere che con questi giocatori il 4 3 1 2 è da imbecilli e proponga un modulo più confacente all'incapacità dei giocatori a disposizione, facendone presente limiti e potenzialità.
D'accordo, non può contare ancora su Mexés e Menéz, ma prima o poi rientreranno anche loro. 
L'importante, secondo me, è che venga bypassato Galliani, che B capisca che alla base del disastro c'è il suo AD.
Sperando che Dio se lo prenda, se non lo vuole o non può cacciarlo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2015)

Allora, lo ripeto per l'ennesima volta, con questo modulo la Juventus è arrivata in finale di Champions League e ha perso soltanto contro il Barcellona. Detto questo, a noi mancano gli interpreti per farlo: mancano due terzini di livello; manca un trequartista, vero e di qualità, manca almeno una mezz'ala tecnica e volendo manca pure un regista, anche se sopporterei pure Montolivo se non ci fossero tutte le altre mancanze; infine manca una seconda punta vera, perché Adriano proprio non può farla. 
Insomma, facciamo un modulo con dei ruoli che ci mancano e questa è una gravissima colpa per Mihajlovic perché vuol dire che di tattica ne capisce veramente poco.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Ottobre 2015)

Ma come fate a dire che il modulo non è un problema? E' uno dei problemi principali, ovviamente quello primario è l'inadeguatezza della rosa, ma questo modulo è veramente ridicolo


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (5 Ottobre 2015)

E' un modulo ridicolo, copre male il campo, costringe le mezzali a un lavoro massacrante


----------



## bonvo74 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Questa è la vera responsabilità che do a miha, sta insistendo con il modulo più sbagliato per i giocatori che abbiamo in rosa, non che con il 442 saremmo in cima alla classifica, però di certo il 4321 è il peggior modulo possibile, per questa rosa e lui ancora insiste.


----------



## Marilson (5 Ottobre 2015)

ricordo perfettamente il Milan ancelottiano dello scudetto giocare nettamente meglio con l' "albero di natale" con il 4-3-2-1, con Rui Costa e Kaka dietro a Sheva (o Inzaghi) ma ricordo anche i rumori del presidente che preferiva le due punte. E' una questione molto vecchia questa


----------



## Victorss (5 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma come fate a dire che il modulo non è un problema? E' uno dei problemi principali, ovviamente quello primario è l'inadeguatezza della rosa, ma questo modulo è veramente ridicolo



L anno scorso ricordo che insultavamo Inzaghi in ogni lingua per i moduli..433 442 4231 e abbiamo fatto schifo con tutti i moduli senza distinzione sia dalla inizio che a partita in corso


----------



## -Lionard- (5 Ottobre 2015)

Io posso anche essere d'accordo che il 4-3-1-2 sia un modulo superato e che con questa squadra non vada bene. Del resto lo dicevo questa estate che ci serviva come l'aria un trequartista vero, anche se mi si rispondeva che "le necessità sono altre". Il problema però è che alternative tattiche fatico a scorgerle. Molti invocano il 4-4-2 ad esempio ed io stesso speravo lo scorso anno che Inzaghi lo utilizzasse. Solo che chi giocherebbe a destra? A sinistra si mette Bonaventura, come all'Atalanta, al centro Montolivo e De Jong (o Kucka) ed a destra?? Cerci lo escluderei vista la pietosa condizione fisica e che essendo un mancino avrebbe difficoltà ad andare sul fondo a crossare, Honda è impresentabile, Suso idem e Bertolacci sulla fascia è totalmente fuori ruolo. Discorso diverso sarebbe stato se il Milan avesse preso in prestito Cuadrado dal Chelsea perché allora mettendo lui a destra il 4-4-2 avrebbe avuto senso ed inoltre avremmo avuto un giocatore in grado di servire adeguatamente Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Purtroppo però il colombiano gioca a Torino e non vedo come il 4-4-2 ci migliorerebbe con gli uomini attuali.

Mihajlovic lo sapeva e nel suo piccolo lo aveva fatto notare chiedendo a gran voce Soriano. Giocatore normalissimo sia chiaro ma almeno trequartista di ruolo, cosa che ci avrebbe evitato lo scempio che Honda è stato per 5 partite in questo campionato. Sarebbe bastato un banale Saponara per dare una parvenza di senso a questo progetto tattico ma si è preferito venderlo per raccimolare ben 4 milioni che sicuramente ci cambieranno la vita.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma come fate a dire che il modulo non è un problema? E' uno dei problemi principali, ovviamente quello primario è l'inadeguatezza della rosa, ma questo modulo è veramente ridicolo



Ma sul serio crediamo che spostando qualche giocatore di una decina di metri passiamo dalle stalle alle stelle?

Per carità, qualche punticino lo si potrebbe pure guadagnare, ma non ci cambierebbe senza dubbio la vita.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2015)

tridente menez niang e Bacca l unica soluzione..


----------



## folletto (5 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allora, lo ripeto per l'ennesima volta, con questo modulo la Juventus è arrivata in finale di Champions League e ha perso soltanto contro il Barcellona. Detto questo, *a noi mancano gli interpreti per farlo: mancano due terzini di livello; manca un trequartista, vero e di qualità, manca almeno una mezz'ala tecnica e volendo manca pure un regista, anche se sopporterei pure Montolivo se non ci fossero tutte le altre mancanze; infine manca una seconda punta vera, perché Adriano proprio non può farla.
> Insomma, facciamo un modulo con dei ruoli che ci mancano e questa è una gravissima colpa per Mihajlovic* perché vuol dire che di tattica ne capisce veramente poco.



Mettiamoci anche un terzino di livello


----------



## Schism75 (5 Ottobre 2015)

I moduli contano fino ad un certo punto se i giocatori in campo non sanno come muoversi con la palla e soprattutto senza palla. Se Montolivo alza la testa e ha sempre 0 opzioni invece di averne 2-3, così come qualsiasi giocatore con la palla, se nessuno crea spazio e si butta dentro è chiaro che i risultati sono questi. E poi questa cosa che gli altri corrono più di noi davvero non la capisco.


----------



## Jino (5 Ottobre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> tridente menez niang e Bacca l unica soluzione..



Io dico, si passi al 4-4-2. E' l'unico modulo che ti permette di coprire decentemente il campo. Il centrocampo con Bonaventura-De Jong-Montolivo e a sinistra Cerci, Suso, Kuko, Honda metta chi vuole.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io dico, si passi al 4-4-2. E' l'unico modulo che ti permette di coprire decentemente il campo. Il centrocampo con Bonaventura-De Jong-Montolivo e a sinistra Cerci, Suso, Kuko, Honda metta chi vuole.



potremmo migliorare un po ma non è che cambia molto, gli unici che posso farti fare un piccolo salto si qualità sono i due francesi infortunati anche se sono tuttosommato dei solisti soprattutto menez ma in una squadra che non ha qualità giocatori che saltano l uomo sono fondamentali, io comincerei a rispolverare suso sulla destra e vada col 4-4-2 anche se adriano e Bacca mi sembrano un pochino incompatibili, possono giocare assieme giusto contro le piccole, la squadra è piena di grossi difetti purtroppo, aveva più senso il 4-3-3 dell anno scorso che il modulo di quest anno ma i problemi restano sempre i soliti..


----------



## Aron (5 Ottobre 2015)

A prescindere dal modulo, io non voglio più vedere in campo i signori Montolivo, De Jong, Abate, De Sciglio, Poli, Alex, Zapata, Cerci e Nocerino.
Piuttosto si mettano i primavera, ma questi non devono più vedere il campo. Non dovrebbero neanche stare in panchina.



Donnarumma
Calabria--Romagnoli--Rodrigo Ely--Antonelli
Suso/Honda--Kucka--Jose Mauri--Bonaventura
-----------Bacca-----Luiz Adriano-------------

​


----------



## Coccosheva81 (5 Ottobre 2015)

4-4-2 è l' unico modulo in cui tutti o quasi i nostri giocatori giocano nel loro ruolo naturale.

Bonaventura ha fatto bene a Bergamo giocando ALA SINISTRA NEL 4-4-2. Non mezzala, non trequartista, ala.
Bertolacci ha giocato bene a Genova da INTERNO DI CENTROCAMPO a 4, non mezzala, non trequartista, interno.
De Jong ha utilità solo da MEDIANO Di CENTROCAMPO A 4, non mezzala, non regista, mediano.

Manca una ala destra, ma Kucka a Genova ci ha giocato molte volte da esterno destro del tridente atipico di Gasperini, poi ha corsa e si può adattare.

Quindi Kucka - Bertolacci - De Jong - Bonaventura.

Cosi semplice, scolastico, senza tanti fronzoli, ali che corrono e crossano in mezzo (o almeno ci provano visto i piedi che si ritrovano) invece che quelle stronxate dei piedi invertiti per "rientrare per tirare", un mediano che picchia, un interno che corre e tira.
Rotazioni all' osso, devono giocare sempre gli stessi salvo infortuni e squalifiche, chi si lamenta fuori dalle balle.

Per il bel gioco mettete Fox Sport e guardate altrove, qui bisogna salvarsi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Ottobre 2015)

Tra l'altro è molto più facile trovare esterni efficaci (non necessariamente fenomeni) piuttosto che trequartisti puri di livello.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> 4-4-2 è l' unico modulo in cui tutti o quasi i nostri giocatori giocano nel loro ruolo naturale.
> 
> Bonaventura ha fatto bene a Bergamo giocando ALA SINISTRA NEL 4-4-2. Non mezzala, non trequartista, ala.
> Bertolacci ha giocato bene a Genova da INTERNO DI CENTROCAMPO a 4, non mezzala, non trequartista, interno.
> ...



Io farei kucka bertolacci centrali..suso o Honda a destra e bonavenura a sinistra..quando torna menez Va fuori adriano e il modulo rimane lo stesso o al massimo diventa 4-2-3-1


----------



## Tobi (5 Ottobre 2015)

Io punterei su un 3 5 2.

Lopez
Zapata Mexes Romagnoli
Calabria Kucka Montolivo Bertolacci Bonaventura
Bacca Adriano

Resto sempre dell'idea che avere un centrocampo folto ti faciliti molte cose: si hanno più opzioni di passaggio, si ha più copertura e ci si rende più pericolosi in fase offensiva.

Guarda caso negli ultimi anni l'unico modulo che ci dava un po' più di concretezza è stato il 4 5 1 di Clarence


----------



## Coccosheva81 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Io farei kucka bertolacci centrali..suso o Honda a destra e bonavenura a sinistra..quando torna menez Va fuori adriano e il modulo rimane lo stesso o al massimo diventa 4-2-3-1



Ma no per carità, Honda è lentissimo e mancino, tutto il contrario di un'ala destra.
Questa moda degli esterni coi piedi al contrario non l'ho mai capita e mai la capirò, ho visto solo Robben fare quel ruolo con successo, e solo perché lui è un fenomeno.
L'ala deve andare sul fondo e crossare come hanno sempre fatto nella storia del pallone, rientrare per fare i tiri a giro lasciateli fare a Robben e Bale che sono eccezioni non la regola.
Anche Cerci da ala destra ha sempre fatto defecare a spruzzo, Ventura gli ha salvato la carriera mettendolo punta sennò ora era in lega pro.
Suso credo che se ne andrà a breve, Menez che stia a curarsi il più possibile non ne sento la mancanza


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Io punterei su un 3 5 2.
> 
> Lopez
> Zapata Mexes Romagnoli
> ...



l idea di zapata in una difesa a 3 mi fa tremare


----------



## Spammilanista (6 Ottobre 2015)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Ma no per carità, Honda è lentissimo e mancino, tutto il contrario di un'ala destra.
> Questa moda degli esterni coi piedi al contrario non l'ho mai capita e mai la capirò, ho visto solo Robben fare quel ruolo con successo, e solo perché lui è un fenomeno.
> L'ala deve andare sul fondo e crossare come hanno sempre fatto nella storia del pallone, rientrare per fare i tiri a giro lasciateli fare a Robben e Bale che sono eccezioni non la regola.
> Anche Cerci da ala destra ha sempre fatto defecare a spruzzo, Ventura gli ha salvato la carriera mettendolo punta sennò ora era in lega pro.
> Suso credo che se ne andrà a breve, Menez che stia a curarsi il più possibile non ne sento la mancanza



Per quanto possano stare sulle OO Menez e Balotelli, ora come ora pensando a un ipotetico 4-4-2 sono due giocatori che, rosa alla mano, in questa squadra servirebbero. Menez in quanto da ala dx sarebbe forse la miglior scelta a nostra disposizione, e Balotelli perchè si vede sempre di più come LA (e peggio ancora Bacca) non possa fare la seconda punta. Per quanto nemmeno Balotelli lo sia, è sicuramente più adattabile al ruolo rispetto ai due sudamericani.
Stessa storia per Mexes: in estate sparavo partisse per dar spazio a un altro centrale, ma visto che non si è preso nessuno, tra i tanti in rosa è il meno peggio da affiancare a Romagnoli.

Diego Lopez
Calabria Mexes Romagnoli Antonelli
Menez De Jong Montolivo Bonaventura
Bacca Balotelli​
Tolti i limiti di Galliani nella costruzione della squadra, resta il problema di far capire al nano che per quanto possa ostinarsi, di calcio non capisce un ***** e che se ci sono allenatori in panchina sono loro che lavorando con la squadra devono metterla in campo, non lui perchè "Tizio ha i capelli ordinati" o "Caio ha un nome importante".


----------



## davoreb (6 Ottobre 2015)

Spammilanista ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez
> Calabria Mexes Romagnoli Antonelli
> Menez De Jong Montolivo Bonaventura
> Bacca Balotelli​



Secondo me con questa formazione Bacca non vede un pallone giocando vicino a due super anarchici come Balotelli e Menez.

Il 442 probabilmente ad oggi è il miglior modulo ma davanti giochere con Bacca e Luiz Adriano, ed a destra proverei Kucka o Bonaventura con Suso a sinistra se li vuoi a piede invertito.

Dietro proverei con la coppia Ely-Romagnoli, per quello che ho visto.


----------



## Superpippo9 (6 Ottobre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Secondo me con questa formazione Bacca non vede un pallone giocando vicino a due super anarchici come Balotelli e Menez.
> 
> Il 442 probabilmente ad oggi è il miglior modulo ma davanti giochere con Bacca e Luiz Adriano, ed a destra proverei Kucka o Bonaventura con Suso a sinistra se li vuoi a piede invertito.
> 
> Dietro proverei con la coppia Ely-Romagnoli, per quello che ho visto.



A destra si mette Kucka, a sx bonaventura in mezzo de jong e bertolacci... Montolivo al massimo a quei ritmi può giocare con me a calcetto il giovedì! !! Davanti bacca e Adriano e dietro Calabria e Antonelli sugli esterni romagnoli e uno a scelta dal mazzo centrali!


----------



## MarcoG (6 Ottobre 2015)

Con questo modulo si può vincere tutto... così come col 442, 433 o qualsiasi altro modulo. Il problema restano gli interpreti.

Questo milan non ha ali e terzini. Il 442 non gli si addice. Non ha un trequartista. Il 4312 non gli si addice. Non ha neanche una seconda punta. Forse addirittura i due attaccanti non gli si addicono.

Cosa abbiamo? Gente che al più corre ma non sa tenere e/o passare la palla (menez, honda, bonaventura, cerci, bertolacci). Non abbiamo un vero regista. Abbiamo un incontrista (de jong) e un montolivo ibrido (ma lento). 
Difficile davvero mettere in campo questa squadra, anche su un simulatore al pc...

Si deve scegliere il modulo meno-peggio in una squadra costruita male.

Dico la mia. 4-3-2-1

Antonelli e calabria, mexes e romagnoli
De jong, montolivo, poli (avete capito bene)
bonaventura, bertolacci, honda, menez, cerci (sceglietene 2)
Bacca o Balotelli (in staffetta)

Messo così, se in difficoltà, il milan si può trasformare in un 4-5-1 (anche in fase di non possesso) e poi diventare anche un 433 in base agli spazi. 
Bonaventura e bertolacci vanno liberati da compiti complessi e difensivi. Il primo perché è il migliore attualmente, il secondo perché sente troppo le pressioni.


----------



## Love (6 Ottobre 2015)

il 4312 lo puoi fare con gattuso pirlo seedorf kaka a centrocampo non con kucka monto berto e jack...dai su...


----------



## MarcoG (6 Ottobre 2015)

non vedo perché sinceramente. é un semplice 451 mascherato. In un centrocampo di gente mediocre la soluzione è stringere gli spazi, far numero e coprire la difesa. Le alternative sono quelle che stiamo vedendo.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Ottobre 2015)

Suso Kucka Bertolacci Bonaventura

Questo deve essere il nostro centrocampo. Bertolacci l'anno scorso è stata una rivelazione al centro, sperando possa fare almeno il compitino.


----------



## Kaladin85 (6 Ottobre 2015)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Con questo modulo si può vincere tutto... così come col 442, 433 o qualsiasi altro modulo. Il problema restano gli interpreti.
> 
> Questo milan non ha ali e terzini. Il 442 non gli si addice. Non ha un trequartista. Il 4312 non gli si addice. Non ha neanche una seconda punta. Forse addirittura i due attaccanti non gli si addicono.
> 
> ...



de jong e poli titolari sarebbe una follia...ma poi togliendo Kucka, l'unico che sta giocando.
Se si vuole continuare con il centrocampo a 3, devono giocare kucka-montolivo-bonaventura.
Dietro le punte Honda, se liberato da compiti difensivi e non dovendo correre per tutto il campo, può solo fare meglio.


----------



## Victorss (6 Ottobre 2015)

Per me invece il 4312 sarebbe fattibile se avessimo un regista vero e intero..Montolivo invece non può fare il perno centrale da solo dopo mezzora é morto e non ce la fa più..perciò opterei per un 4231:
Lopez
Antonelli Romagnoli MEXES Calabria
DE JONG Montolivo
Kucka/Honda BALO Bonaventura
Bacca

Kucka e Bonaventura garantirebbero copertura ulteriore in fase di non possesso, De Jong farebbe risparmiare fiato e lucidità a Montolivo e giocherebbe nell unico ruolo in cui ha senso. Suso e Honda i sostituti per le ali. Mexes deve giocare, è il migliore che abbiamo. BALO come seconda punta centrale a prendere i lanci, smistare la palla, aprire gli spazi per Bacca e tirare dal limite, sua caratteristica migliore.


----------



## cremone (6 Ottobre 2015)

Il 4312 non mi piace ma mi sembra simplicistico e riduttivo farne una questione di modulo


----------



## Kaladin85 (6 Ottobre 2015)

cremone ha scritto:


> Il 4312 non mi piace ma mi sembra simplicistico e riduttivo farne una questione di modulo



In realtà potrebbe anche essere così.
E' vero che i nostri sono, numeri alla mano, quelli che corrono di meno in Serie A, ma va detto che potrebbe essere perchè, con questo modulo, non sanno dove correre.
Magari in un 4-4-2 dove ognuno ha compiti specifici, correrebbero meglio e di più.

Per la rosa attuale il 4-3-1-2 è probabilmente il peggior modulo possibile, per tre motivi:
- necessita di terzini che sappiano crossare, perchè sono gli unici che vanno sul fondo a crossare, al contrario di quello che succede in un 4-4-2, in un 4-2-3-1 o in un 4-3-3.
- necessita di un regista vero, e noi abbiamo solo Montolivo, che è troppo lento
- necessita di un trequartista di ruolo e noi abbiamo solo Honda, che finchè è costretto ad arretrare per dare una mano in difesa e a fare da regista, come gli è capitato quando giocava de jong davanti alla difesa, non può anche ispirare le punte.

Non è l'unico problema, ma, a mio avviso, il modulo è il più grave perchè mette ancora più in difficoltà tattica dei giocatori già mediocri di per sè.


----------



## Memories of the Time (9 Ottobre 2015)

Il 4-4-2 per me è il miglior modulo con gli scarsissimi interpreti che abbiamo. Premetto che moduli con la difesa a 3 non li vedremo mai con Berlusconi, ovviamente.
-Non abbiamo terzini in grado di spingere su tutta la fascia facendo le due fasi in maniera soddisfacente.

-Abbiamo in rosa due centrocampisti tatticamente limitati come De Jong e Montolivo: entrambi non possono giocare in molti ruoli ora come ora: l'olandese ha dimostrato il suo valore SOLO come secondo interno di centrocampo, dove gli spazi stretti gli permettono di dare il meglio di sé compensando la poca dinamicità nei più ampi spazi da coprire nel 4-3-x

-Abbiamo un organico da squadretta senza estri individuali: dobbiamo giocare come tale. Quindi puntare sul gioco collettivo, su una struttura solida, ripartenze (questo dovrebbe esaltare Bacca, e esaltare Bacca mi sembra una delle poche cose intelligenti da fare)

-Il nocciolo principale è la mancanza di un alternativa a sinistra per Bonaventura. A destra abbiamo Cerci e Suso, posto che darei fiducia al secondo per 3-4 partite pur di non rivedere il primo, e vediamo se con un po' di calma e limitandone i compiti al solo "spingi e crossa" riesce a dare qualcosa in più

-In sostanza, il 4-4-2 è il modulo che più di tutti permette di coprire le mancanze dei singoli. Il 4-3-1-2 è un modulo da grandi squadre con grandi interpreti, e la Juventus di quest'anno (pur con un organico assai superiore al nostro) è l'evidente simbolo di come sia difficile costruire (sostituire) una squadra del genere.

Ah, in questo modulo possono coesistere sia Luiz Adriano-Bacca come coppia centrale sia Balotelli-Menez come esterni, anche se questo richiederà un po' di automatismi e di allenamenti in più, nel momento in cui un'ala si può sganciare per driblare (Menez sopratutto) creando vantaggio numerico mentre l'ala rimane pronta a coprire.

Insomma, limare i difetti dei singoli giocatori che altrimenti potrebbero anche essere accettabili (penso a Montolivo e De Jong in primis, che sarebbero i primi a beneficiare di questo modulo, assieme a Bacca). Ma penso anche a Calabria/De Sciglio (tutta la vita il primo) e Suso/Cerci, pensando che un modulo che non lasci tutta la fascia ad un solo giocatore allevia le responsabilità del singolo e quindi permette di dare più tranquillità a questi giovani.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Ottobre 2015)

Io sulla destra, invece, andrei con uno tra Poli o Honda: il primo, come ho detto nell'altro topic, fece benissimo da esterno destro ne 4-2-3-1 di Seedorf e il secondo potrebbe creare una catena di destra molto interessante con Calabria, essendo bravissimo Honda a dettare i tempi della sovrapposizione e a mettere nelle migliori condizioni per il cross il terzino (se Abate nell'inizio dello scorso anno sembrava Lahm è anche grazie al giapponese).


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Ottobre 2015)

cremone ha scritto:


> Il 4312 non mi piace ma mi sembra simplicistico e riduttivo farne una questione di modulo



Almeno un tentativo bisogna farlo! Prendi il Napoli d'inizio stagione e prendi il Napoli ora, il cambio modulo è stato una manna sia per la difesa che per l'attacco! 18 gol in 6 partite e 1 o 2 subiti


----------



## kolao95 (9 Ottobre 2015)

Ricordo che con questo cambio di modulo, dal 4-3-1-2 al 4-4-2, l'Atletico è diventato quello che è diventato. Voi mi direte "eh, ma gli spagnoli avevano Godin, Filipe Luis, Koke, Falcao, ecc.", è vero, ma questi stessi giocatori con quel modulo faticavano e non sembravano i grandi giocatori che poi sono diventati. La nostra squadra non è composta da grandissimi giocatori, ma non è neanche da metà classifica, parliamoci chiaro.


----------



## The P (9 Ottobre 2015)

Il modulo miglio per questo Milan è il 4-2-3-1 che in fase difensiva diventa 4-4-2. Perché faccio questa differenziazione? Per valorizza al meglio tutti gli uomini della nostra rosa.

I centrocampisti (Da Jong, Monto, Kucka, Bertolacci, Mauri) preferiscono tutti giocare centrali.

Le punte (Bacca, Adriano) danno il meglio di sé senza un compagno di reparto affianco e possibilmente con gli esterni.

Le seconde punte (Balotelli, Menez) danno il meglio di sé con quando hanno libertà di svariare. 

Questa la formazione che schiererei (con gli interpreti che abbiamo a disposizione):

_Lopez

De Sciglio Mexes Romagnoli Antonelli

Montolivo Kucka (Bertolacci)

Cerci Balotelli Bonaventura

Bacca_​


----------



## Jino (9 Ottobre 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Il modulo miglio per questo Milan è il 4-2-3-1 che in fase difensiva diventa 4-4-2. Perché faccio questa differenziazione? Per valorizza al meglio tutti gli uomini della nostra rosa.
> 
> I centrocampisti (Da Jong, Monto, Kucka, Bertolacci, Mauri) preferiscono tutti giocare centrali.
> 
> ...



Sono perfettamente d'accordo con te da un punto di vista tattico, il 4-4-2 è il modulo perfetto, poi nello sviluppo della fase offensiva diventa un 4-2-3-1. Certo, per fare un modulo come questo serve la voglia da parte di tutti di correre e darsi da fare (riferimento sopratutto a Cerci, ne ha pochissima voglia).


----------



## ps18ps (9 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sono perfettamente d'accordo con te da un punto di vista tattico, il 4-4-2 è il modulo perfetto, poi nello sviluppo della fase offensiva diventa un 4-2-3-1. Certo, per fare un modulo come questo serve la voglia da parte di tutti di correre e darsi da fare (riferimento sopratutto a Cerci, ne ha pochissima voglia).



giustissimo, la cosa fondamentale è che i giocatori devono correre tutti e gente come cerci e balotelli non lo fanno proprio.


----------



## The P (9 Ottobre 2015)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> giustissimo, la cosa fondamentale è che i giocatori devono correre tutti e gente come cerci e balotelli non lo fanno proprio.



ragazzi chi non corre si panchina. Altrimenti non possiamo provare nulla.


----------



## ps18ps (9 Ottobre 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> ragazzi chi non corre si panchina. Altrimenti non possiamo provare nulla.



sisi concordo, se non corrono piuttosto faccio giocare la primavera


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Ottobre 2015)

una formazione del genere avrebbe piu senso , si va di ripartenze e si cerca di sfruttare la velocità di bacca e cerci . Se solo cerci avesse voglia di correre risulterebbe utile alla causa , d'altronde se ha fatto fare il capocannoniere a immobile non vedo perchè non dovrebbe funzionare con bacca


----------



## Superpippo9 (9 Ottobre 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> una formazione del genere avrebbe piu senso , si va di ripartenze e si cerca di sfruttare la velocità di bacca e cerci . Se solo cerci avesse voglia di correre risulterebbe utile alla causa , d'altronde se ha fatto fare il capocannoniere a immobile non vedo perchè non dovrebbe funzionare con bacca



Io metterei Adriano al posto del inutile cerci ( inutile e snervante aggiungerei) e bertolacci al posto di montolivo ( secondo me è un ex giocatore e comunque può essere utile solamente per spezzoni di partita visto il ritmo che non ha) per il resto credo sia la miglior soluzione per una serie di motivi che possiamo adottare adesso!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Ottobre 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> una formazione del genere avrebbe piu senso , si va di ripartenze e si cerca di sfruttare la velocità di bacca e cerci . Se solo cerci avesse voglia di correre risulterebbe utile alla causa , d'altronde se ha fatto fare il capocannoniere a immobile non vedo perchè non dovrebbe funzionare con bacca



De Jong e Montolivo vanno scartati, non sono utili ne ora ne in proiezione futura,
al loro posto Poli, Bertolacci, Kucka

Cerci seconda punta fa schifo, o sfonda da laterale destro o è inutile
e non ha senso scartare uno tra L. Adriano e Balotelli più Niang e Menez quando recuperano.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> De Jong e Montolivo vanno scartati, non sono utili ne ora ne in proiezione futura,
> al loro posto Poli, Bertolacci, Kucka
> 
> Cerci seconda punta fa schifo, o sfonda da laterale destro o è inutile
> e non ha senso scartare uno tra L. Adriano e Balotelli più Niang e Menez quando recuperano.



Cerci l'unica buona stagione l'ha fatta proprio da seconda punta, eh.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Cerci l'unica buona stagione l'ha fatta proprio da seconda punta, eh.



Cerci ha fatto due ottime stagioni a Torino, la prima giocando da laterale,
nella seconda era molto perplesso ma è stato comunque spostato più avanti da Ventura, 
però faceva comunque da seconda punta atipica in quanto non girava intorno a Immobile ma svariava prevalentemente sempre sulla fascia destra.
Lui ha due doti, la progressione e un cross discreto, da seconda punta si limita perchè non è bravo negli scambi brevi e non ha i movimenti da punta in area.

Nel Torino giocava molto sul contropiede, nel Milan con molte squadre che si chiudono da punta sarebbe facilmente neutralizzato.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Cerci ha fatto due ottime stagioni a Torino, la prima giocando da laterale,
> nella seconda era molto perplesso ma è stato comunque spostato più avanti da Ventura,
> però faceva comunque da seconda punta atipica in quanto non girava intorno a Immobile ma svariava prevalentemente sempre sulla fascia destra.
> Lui ha due doti, la progressione e un cross discreto, da seconda punta si limita perchè non è bravo negli scambi brevi e non ha i movimenti da punta in area.
> ...



Sì, ma Cerci l'esterno nel 4-4-2 non lo può fare, avrebbe troppi compiti tattici che non rispetterebbe (e proprio per questo Simeone lo ha rimandato in Italia) e infatti Ventura passò dal 4-2-4 al 3-5-2 proprio per sgravare Cerci da troppi compiti difensivi e sfruttare appieno le sue capacità offensive. 
Comunque, secondo me è al massimo un esterno da 4-3-3 perché come hai detto tu giocando da punta emergerebbero i suoi limiti negli spazi stretti.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma Cerci l'esterno nel 4-4-2 non lo può fare, avrebbe troppi compiti tattici che non rispetterebbe (e proprio per questo Simeone lo ha rimandato in Italia) e infatti Ventura passò dal 4-2-4 al 3-5-2 proprio per sgravare Cerci da troppi compiti difensivi e sfruttare appieno le sue capacità offensive.
> Comunque, secondo me è al massimo un esterno da 4-3-3 perché come hai detto tu giocando da punta emergerebbero i suoi limiti negli spazi stretti.



si, il problema di Cerci è che non copre, nel 433 è più adatto, ma anche lì l'anno scorso Inzaghi l'ha praticamente subito bocciato,

è una questione di scelte, in una squadra poverissima di qualità lui potrebbe forse portarne un pò, ma la verità è che il milan non ha incontristi in grado di supportarlo, perchè l'unico incontrista della squadra, De Jong, in realtà è veramente scarso e poco mobile anche nell'unico compito che sa svolgere.
Che nostalgia di Gattuso che da solo supportava tutto il centrocampo...


----------



## Jino (10 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> si, il problema di Cerci è che non copre, nel 433 è più adatto, ma anche lì l'anno scorso Inzaghi l'ha praticamente subito bocciato,
> 
> è una questione di scelte, in una squadra poverissima di qualità lui potrebbe forse portarne un pò, ma la verità è che il milan non ha incontristi in grado di supportarlo, perchè l'unico incontrista della squadra, De Jong, in realtà è veramente scarso e poco mobile anche nell'unico compito che sa svolgere.
> Che nostalgia di Gattuso che da solo supportava tutto il centrocampo...



Cerci non copre mai. Domenica scorsa appena entrato in campo non ha seguito l'uomo ed il Napoli ha quasi segnato. Ma proprio appena entrato eh, bel biglietto da visita.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (10 Ottobre 2015)

Cerci ala ha fallito sempre.
A Torino giocava seconda punta contropiedista, il fatto che prediliga partire da destra è solo per caratteristiche naturali, ma svariava ovunque.
Vi ricordate il gol che segnò a noi in contropiede 2 anni fa? Campo aperto in contropiede partendo da sinistra e dritto fino in porta.
Nel 4-3-3 l'ala deve fare un lavoro come fa Callejon, e Cerci non lo fa, oppure sei Robben e ti puoi permettere di non coprire ma allora serve un centravanti che si sacrifica al posto suo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> De Jong e Montolivo vanno scartati, non sono utili ne ora ne in proiezione futura,
> al loro posto Poli, Bertolacci, Kucka
> 
> Cerci seconda punta fa schifo, o sfonda da laterale destro o è inutile
> e non ha senso scartare uno tra L. Adriano e Balotelli più Niang e Menez quando recuperano.


Bertolacci e Kucka non sono veri interni, mentre Poli non lo è per niente, invece quello è il ruolo ideale di Montolivo e De Jong, con l'italiano a dare un po' di geometria e l'olandese a proteggerlo. 
Cerci è una seconda punta, al massimo ala, a centrocampo proprio non ci può stare, mentre Adriano è una prima punta e non ha senso metterlo fuori ruolo, l'unico che potrei accettare al posto di Cerci è Balotelli; Niang e Menez aspettiamo che tornino, anche a me piacerebbe vedere Menez seconda punta, al fianco di Bacca, in un 4-4-2.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bertolacci e Kucka non sono veri interni, mentre Poli non lo è per niente, invece quello è il ruolo ideale di Montolivo e De Jong, con l'italiano a dare un po' di geometria e l'olandese a proteggerlo.
> Cerci è una seconda punta, al massimo ala, a centrocampo proprio non ci può stare, mentre Adriano è una prima punta e non ha senso metterlo fuori ruolo, l'unico che potrei accettare al posto di Cerci è Balotelli; Niang e Menez aspettiamo che tornino, anche a me piacerebbe vedere Menez seconda punta, al fianco di Bacca, in un 4-4-2.



Scusa,non concordo praticamente su tutto, ma è una questione di punti di vista,
Montolivo e De Jong li scarterei a prescindere, gli altri centrocampisti non saranno di alto livello ma l'interno possono farlo,
Kucka poi è il più adatto di tutti a fare l'interno, avendo a differenza di Monto e De Jong le due fasi,
Concordo che Cerci è un ala, nemmeno una punta esterna, pertanto un cc anche se offensivo, pertanto tatticamente va supportato in fase di contenimento.
Bacca e L. Adriano hanno dimostrato di integrarsi perfettamente come copia di punte aggredendo il primo la profondità e il secondo giocando di sponda, direi che è una delle poche note liete della stagione,
ok Menez seconda punta ma per caratteristiche lo vedo meglio con Balotelli o L. Adriano e poco compatibile con Bacca, il motivo è che ama la giocata e potrebbe agevolarsi delle sponde dei primi due, mentre Bacca essendo uno scattista ha bisogno di essere servito con i tempi giusti, cosa in cui il francese non eccelle.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Ottobre 2015)

Kucka e Bertolacci hanno fatto gli interni nella squadra che l'anno scorso nel girone di ritorno giocava il miglior calcio quindi non credo non possano giocare in quel ruolo.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Ottobre 2015)

Uppo un attimo il topic.. questo maledetto modulo è da bannare dal calcio.

Appena abbiamo cambiato, abbiamo visto un leggero miglioramento. Per carità, facciamo ancora schifo e la rosa fa schifo.. ma almeno c'è più organizzazione dietro e si crea di più.


----------



## Ciachi (28 Ottobre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Uppo un attimo il topic.. questo maledetto modulo è da bannare dal calcio.
> 
> Appena abbiamo cambiato, abbiamo visto un leggero miglioramento. Per carità, facciamo ancora schifo e la rosa fa schifo.. ma almeno c'è più organizzazione dietro e si crea di più.



Assolutamente daccordo


----------



## Tobi (28 Ottobre 2015)

e probabilmente vedremo una crescita maggiore appena riusciremo a schierare il 4 4 2 con Montolivo e Kucka a randellare, Bonaventura e Cerci sugli esterni e le due punte. Ma bisogna aspettare quantomeno il pieno recupero di Niang e poi quello di Balotelli


----------



## Il Genio (29 Ottobre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Uppo un attimo il topic.. questo maledetto modulo è da bannare dal calcio.
> 
> Appena abbiamo cambiato, abbiamo visto un leggero miglioramento. Per carità, facciamo ancora schifo e la rosa fa schifo.. ma almeno c'è più organizzazione dietro e si crea di più.



Chiaro, per fare un 4-3-1-2 coi fiocchi devi avere un regista ed un 3/4ista di livello eccelso, cosa che noi, beh...


----------



## Tobi (29 Ottobre 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Chiaro, per fare un 4-3-1-2 coi fiocchi devi avere un regista ed un 3/4ista di livello eccelso, cosa che noi, beh...



Ed aggiungerei dei terzini come Dio Comanda pure, perchè quando le vie centrali sono intasate bisogna sviluppare il gioco sulle fasce, cosa impossibile con Abate Antonelli o De Sciglio


----------



## Serginho (29 Ottobre 2015)

Il gioco va allargato sulle fasce l'ho detto mille volte. Anche quando applicavamo sto modulo con Ancelotti, sugli esterni avevamo comunque dei terzini-ali che attaccavano molto. Ora con quelle ciofeche che abbiamo per terzini non basta


----------



## Love (29 Ottobre 2015)

avessimo giocato dall'inizio con questo modulo o con il 442 magari avremmo evitato qualche figuraccia e avremmo qualche punticino in più...


----------

